# Should Tranny Fallon Fox Be Allowed To Fight In UFC?



## [SIL] (Mar 22, 2013)

Transgendered Mixed Martial Arts fighter Fallon Fox has a perfect professional record, but now she's battling to stay in the sport in the face of outcry from everyone from opponents to state regulators.Fox, who revealed she was born a man earlier this March, is now having her license approval investigated by the Florida Department of Business and Professional Regulation. She is scheduled to fight in the semifinals of Championship Fighting Alliance's eight-woman featherweight tournament on April 20.
'The reaction has been positive,' Fox, 37, told CNN. 'It's just some people, some of society doesn't get it yet. And this is what we're trying to do now is to inform people and let them know about transgender athletes.'Fallon first spoke publicly about her history to Sports Illustrated when she discovered that a journalist with a different publication was investigating her transition.Sports Illustrated's Loretta Hunt, who covered Fox's gender reassignment surgery and victorious pro debut in May 2012, noted that there are already regulations in place for transgender athletes to compete in MMA. MMA guidelines do not require transgender fighters to undergo sex-change surgery. However they do require a minimum of two years hormone therapy, with regular testing. Those rules are similar to the International Olympic Committee's policy, which requires transgender athletes to undergo hormone therapy long enough to negate gender-related advantages. The Association of Boxing Commissions has similar guidelines.
Since the disclosure, her last opponent, Ericka Newsome, has said that it was unfair of Fallon to keep the information secret. Fox knocked out Newsome 39 seconds into the first round with a knee to the chin. Newsome said it was 'unfair I didn't know it, but it didn't matter that she fought me. I feel that it should have been disclosed to me ahead of time...so we are aware and better prepared for the situation.'Newsome will appeal the loss on the grounds that she was unaware Fox was a transgender person and that the referee stopped the fight earlier than he should have. 'They should have let the fight go,' Newsome's manager, Matt Hamilton, said. 'She should have thrown at least one to two more shots to confirm it. On that particular basis, that's one of the things we'll appeal with, as well as not having it disclosed.'Fox disagreed saying she had 'no unfair competitive advantages.'Jorge De La Noval, CEO of Championship Fighting Alliance, said he believes her. Jorge told Mail Online he was unaware of Fox's history when he first signed her to his promotion and that she told him shortly before the story went public. If he had known, he said he still would have given her a contract.


*VOTE*


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2013)

A dude without a penis fighting women? 


Priceless


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

im confused


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 22, 2013)

She's a man, so she should fight men


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

hmmm...I must have hit cancel instead of post...

I have no idea but I'd like to strangle "her" with that fake fucking dog tag on her neck


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

where is "she" wearing the toe tag?? why do these assholes only wear one tag to boot?


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2013)

she has an unfair advantage, I watch girls box at my gym and they have no power and barely any coordination. Most guys with no training would destroy a woman. It would be like letting normal people compete in the special olympics


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2013)

The pandering to the people that "don't feel like" this or that if fucking ridiculous. A guy want to back-door, or be back-doored...fine, but that doesn't give them any more rights than anyone else. You were born with a penis, you use the men's room. You were born with a penis, you don't get to fight girls.

Good-fucking-god.


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2013)

agreed^


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 22, 2013)

agreed^


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Would Saney bang Fallon Fox


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2013)

on the other hand girls can be really tough at jujistu, my wife is extremely squirmy and hard to hold onto, but I just use my weight advantage. If she wants to fight a man I dont see any problem with that


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

my only experience with fighting men is bar fights and pugul sticks...

Ive destroyed in both but I do have coordination and speed...and fairly large shoulders...plus I out weigh most young men


----------



## LCSULLA (Mar 22, 2013)

^ my kinda gal.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## ctr10 (Mar 22, 2013)

SheriV said:


> my only experience with fighting men is bar fights and pugul sticks...
> 
> Ive destroyed in both but I do have coordination and speed...and fairly large shoulders...plus I out weigh most young men


Where did you fight with Pugil sticks


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

Bct


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2013)

Rogen nailed it. you cant take a woman add a dick and think he/she wont get smashed be a man in the ring.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

SheriV said:


> my only experience with fighting men is bar fights and pugul sticks
> ...
> Ive destroyed in both but I do have coordination and speed...and fairly large shoulders...plus I out weigh most young men


Priceless


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd agree for the most part

men and women can be very even in lower body strength, speed, coordination but theres no contest with upper body
BUT if were talking about early physiological hormone changes in puberty...I think it gets pretty grey...

you've got this "guy" thats a female to male transgendered person...
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...-handsome-men-who-were-born-female%2F;450;378


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

I think that blurs the line quite a bit if you're talking same weight class

I've only ever won bar fights with the element of surprise and liquid courage  and a former fuck all attitude


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...F06%2Fthe_trans_man_of_your_dreams%2F;660;440


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

oh and rednack?

you don't know absolutely shit about me nor will you
I'm not easily baited and don't have a god damned thing to prove to you or anyone else


Hi, you have received -144722 reputation points from Rednack.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
faillure as a troll is noted...

Regards,
Rednack

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

priceless


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

SheriV said:


> oh and rednack?
> 
> you don't know absolutely shit about me nor will you
> I'm not easily baited and don't have a god damned thing to prove to you or anyone else
> ...


you sure do have a filthy mouth for a debutant...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

lolol, I'm a debutant? Man I'm nowhere near the south..and yeah, I've got a filthy mouth wanna fight about it? lol

obvious troll is obvious


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sherry, How did you become such good freinds with Rednack?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

SheriV said:


> lolol, I'm a debutant? Man I'm nowhere near the south..and yeah, I've got a filthy mouth wanna fight about it? lol
> 
> obvious troll is obvious



*



			debutant
		
Click to expand...

*


> (ˈdɛbjʊˌtɑːnt, -ˌt?nt)





> [TR]
> [TD="colspan: 2"] [/TD]
> [/TR]
> [TR="class: tr2"]
> ...




[/TD]
[/TR]

Hope this helps...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

Google Image Result for http://www.fr-online.de/image/view/2717630,1320745,highRes,maxh,480,maxw,480,Balian+Buschbaum+%2528media_873813%2529.jpg


https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...008-transgendered-comedian-ian-harvie;300;451

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...genre.net%2Fartists%2Fryan-sallans%2F;432;278





^^^ all transgendered women to men


I think the point I'm trying to make is...its pretty easy for women to catch up to men with hormones
we all know beating a drug test isn't that hard...we're not talking men and women that have been pulled off the street and put in a ring


and thats where this is grey
I think the problem lies with not being up front about it from the get go


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Sherry, How did you become such good freinds with Rednack?




I don't even know man, he loves me though


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack said:


> *
> *
> *
> **
> ...


*



this isn't my first appearance professionally or publicly

hope that helps*


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yea he sure does!


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 22, 2013)

No, the answer is no. test it, and the DNA still shows male. i don't give a shit what fox has done to the exterior. it's still born a male. Cyborg can't juice to the gills and then fight a dude just because her test levels are equal to mine. Fox should have to fight dudes (if any would fight) and call it good. No way they should license her/him to fight.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

SheriV said:


> this isn't my first appearance professionally or publicly
> 
> hope that helps


 merchant marine?


or just a chick with a dick supporting trannies fighting men...

haha...  get real


shows you know shit about genetics..


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 22, 2013)

I've seen it all now,   most people try and cheat by supplementing with gear to gain an advantage. This dude chopped his weiner off just so he could beat up on women. 

PHUQ!


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2013)

Why does SheriV and Prince share the same IP???????



FAMGDI!!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

*shakes head*


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

hahaha

OMG, you're so stupid its hilarious
is this your everyday schtick? I mean, are you like this for real? or is this just your e-persona


----------



## blergs. (Mar 22, 2013)

LCSULLA said:


> ^ my kinda gal.



X2!


----------



## charley (Mar 22, 2013)

Dude  =  Dude


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 22, 2013)

If you ever had a dick, you fight in the mens division. Should be that simple, but they make a circus show of it, bring lawyers, media, and whatever shit they want into it.


----------



## bdad (Mar 22, 2013)

I feel like I should have been born retarted, does that give me the RIGHT to compete in the special olympics, fuck no!!  Why is stupid shit like this even humored?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 22, 2013)

Only cure for queers is a bullet


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>




I saw Joe Rogan last night at a comedy club. He was awesome!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2013)

I say no, it's still an unfair advantage to all other females.


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2013)

Id pay to watch Joe Rogan fuck it and strangle it with an orange ext cord.


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2013)

SFW said:


> Id pay to watch Joe Rogan fuck it and strangle it with an orange ext cord.




I'd pay 200$ to get in the ring with you and strangle your whopper ass


----------

